# Flounder question.



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I have Flounder gigged many years ago when I worked in Hilliard, Fl. (just west of Fernadena Beach). Back then there was no size limit on them and I don't remember if there was a creel (1975). So my question to those that do gig is how do you know that they will make the size limit BEFORE you stab them. Is it a WAG?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

After you haved gigged long enough its pretty easy to tell. Sometimes you can use the width of the gig to give you a rough estimate. Generally if he is that close I just let them go rather than risking killing a illegal fish.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

If its that questionable then he's to small to fillet anyway.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

There were no creel limits on Flounder in '75. We usually let the dinks go & keep the 14" & bigger. I can remember fishin the pier back in the late 70's when we would gut, head & scale small flounders & fry 'em whole at the shack with a slice of cheese melted on top.... Hard to beat that.


----------



## kritzzz (Mar 31, 2008)

If you occasionally flounder.... and/or if they are buried up, then it may be harder to judge. Unfortuanely.... When in doubt... Do with-out ... That's agood idea on- If you have time, to sort oftry and guage itby the gig width (alittle).

But if you flounder alot, It is just a given ... You just know(even if the are buried up to there eyeballs in 2 feet merky water). You just know. Not to say that sometimes you have to do a double take on um. Tilting that head a little'


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kritzzz (8/22/2008)*If you occasionally flounder.... and/or if they are buried up, then it may be harder to judge. Unfortuanely.... When in doubt... Do with-out ... That's agood idea on- If you have time, to sort oftry and guage itby the gig width (alittle).
> 
> But if you flounder alot, It is just a given ... You just know(even if the are buried up to there eyeballs in 2 feet merky water). You just know. Not to say that sometimes you have to do a double take on um. Tilting that head a little'


That is what I was wondering, sometimes you can't see the whole fish. Although I have gigged, I haven't done that much to be proficient at estimating that close. Although I know thatshorts have been stabbed.


----------



## mopbucket (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah... too many times havewe poled up on one and did not see it until we started too pass over it.... and see the eyes roll... Did a double take to then see the outline of it. Buried up to the eyeballs!!! And then, come morning, when you are turning in for a little sleep... You are still looking for them, buried up! Also...inmostcases the flounder will lay down in several places to feed and so forth, so you are able to track it! If that is the case, youmight have a little jump on it in determining the size...at least practice on the track, first! Except we usually don't see to many small ones,track (maybe a few)

PK


----------

